# Diaper changing stations?



## mtlogcabin

Just did a final on a fast food joint and the diaper changing table is 35" AFF. I can't recall one mounted this high before. I believe it should be lowered to 34" max because it is a work station.

Does a diaper changing station mounted to the wall in a public restroom have to meet the clear space and reach ranges for accessibility?

FYI. the changing station was not shown on the original drawings. It is an owner supplied after thought item.


----------



## David Henderson

mtlogcabin, I can find nowhere that is required. besides all accessories are 40" AFF. if you want to call it an accessory.If not required what do you hang your hat on?


----------



## Francis Vineyard

ICC A117.1-2009

603.5 Diaper Changing Tables. Diaper changing tables shall comply with Sections 309 and 902

"By referencing Sections 309 and 902 this section requires that the

changing table is provided with a forward-approach clear floor space, is

located at the proper height, and that any latch or other operable part is

capable of meeting the operation requirements of Section 309.4 and

located within the proper reach range. Where the changing table is a

folding type, this means that the forward-approach clear floor space

(Section 902.2) must be available both when the table is in the stored

position and also when it is down in the usable position. This may affect

the mounting height since knee and toe clearance would be required

beneath the table and yet the top “work surface” must not be higher than

the 34-inch maximum height (Section 902.4). The latch to release the

unit from its stored position would need to fall within the required reach

ranges (Section 309.3)."


----------



## Francis Vineyard

"It would have generally been considered a work surface by the previous editions of the standard. This section provides the technical requirements for the changing tables and should not be viewed as requiring the tables to be installed. Where changing tables are installed or are required to be installed by a scoping document, the standard would regulate them as it would any other work surface or operable part. For example, Section 1109.2 of the IBC requires that “at least one of each type of fixture, element, control or dispenser in each accessible toilet room and bathing room shall be accessible.” Therefore where a single diaper changing table is installed in the toilet or bathing room it must be installed so that it is accessible. It is important to realize that this requirement regulates not only built-in changing tables but also any kit or component-type table that is simply mounted on the wall after the completion of the construction."

Source; Significant Changes to the A117.1 Accessibility Standard: 2009 Edition


----------



## mtlogcabin

Thanks Francis

 I thought it was there but could not find it

Similar to a mirror. Not required but if you put one in here are the requirements


----------



## ADAguy

Remember, "if" you provide "it", it must comply as it is "fixed" in place.


----------



## Code_Junky

Chapter 11B Changes Effective July 1, 2015

The 2013 California Building Code considers baby changing tables as a work surface which is required to meet the clear floor, knee space, toe clearance, and specified height requirements.

2013 CBC

11B-226 Dining surfaces and work surfaces

11B-226.4 Baby changing tables. Baby changing tables shall comply with Sections 11B-309 and 11B-902. Baby changing tables when deployed shall not obstruct the required width of an accessible route except as allowed by Section 11B-307.2. Baby changing tables shall not be located in toilet compartments complying with Section 11B-604.8 within a multiple accommodation toilet facility.

11B-603 Toilet and bathing rooms

11B-603.5 Accessories. Where towel or sanitary napkin dispensers, waste receptacles, or other accessories are provided in toilet facilities, at least one of each type shall be located on an accessible route. All operable parts, including coin slots, shall be 40 inches (1016 mm) maximum above the finish floor.

Exception: Baby changing tables are not required to comply with Section 11B-603.5.

Operable Parts like handles and latches of baby changing tables must comply with code (Section 11B-309)  and Section 11B-308 which also include compliance with accessible Reach Ranges.


----------

